#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  essa placa da tplink é boa TL-WN551G ??

## diox

amigos estou em busca na minha regiao uma placa boa, achei essa em uma distirbuidora tplink, axo que o chip é atheros, so nao sei a potencia e etc. se alguem conhecer me da uma luz!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

se for atehros deve ser boa sim

----------


## johnicar

sao ateheros , consigo elas por 90.00 e sao homologadas

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> sao ateheros , consigo elas por 90.00 e sao homologadas


eu tambem consigo elas por 90 pila, homologadas sem restrinçao de antena, e roda muito bem no mikrotik...

----------

